# David Bradley chainsaw



## blue johnson (Nov 23, 2014)

I got this saw not running and fixed it runs great now can someone please tell me what it's worth


----------



## jughead500 (Dec 7, 2014)

opcorn:


----------



## XSKIER (Dec 7, 2014)

That db is worth exactly what you have in to it. Now, that high track stump grinder is something else.


----------

